# Who Owns CBQ 434 Silver Plains 10-6 Sleeper Car?



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello,

A friend of mine sent me a photo of CBQ 434 sleeper car - "Silver Plain". I think she took the photo in or near Ada or Grand Rapids Michigan. Does anyone know anything about this car? Who owns it now? Why it might have been sitting on the track in town? Any information would be welcomed. Sorry I can't post the photo.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Mid America leasing - see the following weblink http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid_America_Railcar_Leasing


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Peter, I found that page already (but thanks anyway). However, if you visit Mid America Leasing's website, they don't list it under their active equipment nor equipment for sale. So, I'm lead to assume that they no longer own it. That's what prompted me to post this looking for information.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I googled " silver plain ownership CB&Q sleeper" and came up with a CB&Q register of passenger cars. This is what I found 

434 10/6 Sleeper Silver Plain Mid-America Railcar Leasing/Ben Butterworth Madison, IL Private 

David


----------

